# RUDE SPOONERISMS and TONGUE TWISTERS!



## SPECSMAN

I am a fan of word play; spoonerisms make me chuckle.

Recently, I heard someone say (intentionally) My clean ass, in place of Myleen Klass. I nearly peed myself!

Here is another one or two, I invite you to add more.

"That female mechanic is nice, she has tool kits?"

"Sometimes, you just have to hollow your fart"

Brad Pitt obviously has never heard of Spoonerisms, or he would not have named his son "Shiloh Pitt" 

And I have changed my signature!

Specsman 8)


----------



## NickG

:lol: brilliant!

Your sig is the best one!


----------



## SPECSMAN

Spoonerisms are obviously not very popular; so I am expanding this to include rude tongue twisters.

These two I learned at school, (and little else, I know)

"Shut up the shutters and sit in the shop"

"I rattled my bottles in Alex's yard"

Repeat ten times, out loud, quickly.

Other are welcome, if there are any other" Pheasant Pluckers" out there.

Specsman 8)


----------



## NickG

SPECSMAN said:


> Spoonerisms are obviously not very popular; so I am expanding this to include rude tongue twisters.
> 
> These two I learned at school, (and little else, I know)
> 
> "Shut up the shutters and sit in the shop"
> 
> "I rattled my bottles in Alex's yard"
> 
> Repeat ten times, out loud, quickly.
> 
> Other are welcome, if there are any other" Pheasant Pluckers" out there.
> 
> Specsman 8)


Unfortunately i'm not a Pheasant Plucker... but i have got a mate who is!


----------



## John-H

What about malapropisms of which Count Arthur Strong is the master. For example, the need to wear elastic stockings on long haul flights so you don't develop "deep vein tombola". Or "condiments of the seasoning" to you for a happy Christmas and who can forget Julie Andrews singing so well in "The Sound of Mucus"?

Once when giving a bible lesson to children he was challenged to name the four apostles and stumbled out, "John, err... Paul, err... George and Ringo!"

Then there was his rendition of Churchill's famous, "we shall fight them at the seaside" speech.

In a famous malapropism, the internet became the 'Ilfracombe'. The context was a visit from a TV Licence inspector. Arthur explains that his cleaner, Doris, got her son to do it for him on the Ilfracombe. By way of explanation, he adds: "I've just had a postcard from Doris, that's why I said 'Ilfracombe'. She's on holiday."
Most comics would have left it there. The gag's done and dusted. But Arthur then adds: "Not that she's gone to Ilfracombe. She's in...um....Mablethorpe."


----------

